# Speakers



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Okay I am trying to find a speaker to connect to my decoder but it needs to be 5mmX21mmx35mm to fit inside the loco. With out making any modes to the weights inside. Any ideas? Most of what I am finding online only shows two dimensions not the third. Also needs to be 8ohm


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

I put one of these with the fitted enclosure into my Athearn RTR sd40. It is so much better than the factory speaker. Inexpensive and small. It really needs to be used with the enclosure.
http://tonystrains.com/product/tds-supersonic-small-speaker/


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Can you give me the size with the enclosure


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I also have used one of those Sugar Cube speakers and they are excellent, outperforming much bigger ones I have. They come out of mobile phones and tablets and are marketed under several different names. I'll try to dig out the dimensions for you.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Found it, 15 x 11x 12mm 8ohm. I have another one which looks about 8mm deep. Both came with a Zimo label. I've checked on my suppliers site and the smallest is 8 x 12 x 8.

You're not going to get anything 5mm deep, only those meant for N and the sound will suffer.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well that sucks


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Torsion said:


> I put one of these with the fitted enclosure into my Athearn RTR sd40. It is so much better than the factory speaker. Inexpensive and small. It really needs to be used with the enclosure.
> http://tonystrains.com/product/tds-supersonic-small-speaker/


I have used that one in a few locomotives and never had any issue. MRC makes a speaker that is 8mm round and 3mm deep, unfortunately there is no way to fit it with an enclosure. I placed this in a Proto GP7 thinking it was great that I would not need to mill the frame. Now every-time I hear the thing I regret the choice that I made. Not only is the sound week it is tinny. In the end I am just going to need to mill the frame on it and place a real speaker in there.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

You NEED an air tight enclosure on the back of the speaker. A speaker will be VERY weak in free air. Bite the bullet and cut out a cavity to fit both the speaker AND enclosure.

Mark.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Smaller speakers in tight spaces*

Has anyone here, at this forum for model trains experiment with adding sound by using the small headphone speakers used in lets say Sony Walkman older headsets? 
I know they are smaller speakers that may fit into tighter spaces.
Thank you,tr1


----------

